# Did estwing bite the dust?



## curtis fulton (Jan 29, 2010)

i just went back to my estwing , i was using a wood handle stilletto until i cracked and broke the handle no more wood handles for me that the 2nd one i broke , its frustrating to spned that kind of money and have a handle break


----------

